# Cheapest place to buy hay bales in NW Houston/Cypress?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Any of you folks know where the cheapest place would be to buy square hay bales around the NW Houston/Cypress area?

My kids want me to decorate my 13 ft trailer and tow them around to trick or treat for Halloween. I need some hay bales for them to sit on. Obviously, the type of hay is not important. I just need something cheap as it will only be used 1 night and then tossed.

In fact, if anybody in this area has some I can borrow for a few days, I'd be happy to bring it back on Sunday.

Thanks in advance for the assistance.

Brad

:spider:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

www.hegarhay.com. Located on the corner of FM 2920 and Hegar road just outside of Cypress. You can exit Hegar road off of Hwy 290 and go North. Hay barn is open from 10 am to 2 pm Saturday. Happy Halloween !


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The garden center just west of Telge had some bales. I don't know the price.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> www.hegarhay.com. Located on the corner of FM 2920 and Hegar road just outside of Cypress. You can exit Hegar road off of Hwy 290 and go North. Hay barn is open from 10 am to 2 pm Saturday. Happy Halloween !


Good call, I couldn't find the website to post.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> The garden center just west of Telge had some bales. I don't know the price.


I had heard that. I'll have to check and see what they are charging.

I'll also have to check with Hegar Hay. However, based on their website, I'm afraid they are going to have higher quality hay that will be fairly expensive.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I had heard that. I'll have to check and see what they are charging.
> 
> I'll also have to check with Hegar Hay. However, based on their website, I'm afraid they are going to have higher quality hay that will be fairly expensive.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


You might be right, but call and ask to speak to Laurence Hegar or his dad. Laurence has a baby less than a year old and his Dad is one proud Grandpa. They might be sypathetic to your cause and just let you borrow the hay for the ride. I used to borrow bales from Mike Emmons at Mike's Country store in Hockley for the same purpose, but Mike sold his feed store last year. The Hegars are good people and have plenty of Hay !!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> You might be right, but call and ask to speak to Laurence Hegar or his dad. Laurence has a baby less than a year old and his Dad is one proud Grandpa. They might be sypathetic to your cause and just let you borrow the hay for the ride. I used to borrow bales from Mike Emmons at Mike's Country store in Hockley for the same purpose, but Mike sold his feed store last year. The Hegars are good people and have plenty of Hay !!!!


I'll check with them. Maybe they'll have some that is old or not feed quality anymore that they will sell cheap.


----------

